# NJ Transit Breaks Out New Weapon Against Leaves



## AlanB (Oct 14, 2003)

> NJ Transit will try to rid its tracks of autumn leaves by flushing them with stream of water powerful enough to cut wood.



The full story from 1010 WINS News.


----------



## Viewliner (Oct 14, 2003)

I'm glad to see it will be based on my line. 

Hopefully it will do the job as its supposed to. Who knows, maybe Amtrak will want to borrow it at some point.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 14, 2003)

Viewliner said:


> Hopefully it will do the job as its supposed to. Who knows, maybe Amtrak will want to borrow it at some point.


Lord knows we could have used it two weeks ago on Metro North's Danbury line. While we didn't have any problems climbing hills like NJT does on the M&E, we just couldn't seem to stop.

We slid right through one station, missing it by three car lengths. 

Thankfully reverse worked and we were able to discharge those passengers wishing to get off at that station.


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 15, 2003)

AlanB said:


> > NJ Transit will try to rid its tracks of autumn leaves by flushing them with stream of water powerful enough to cut wood.
> 
> 
> 
> The full story from 1010 WINS News.


With NJT's luck, they will run that thing down a route and cut all the ties in half!


----------



## AlanB (Oct 15, 2003)

PRR 60 said:


> With NJT's luck, they will run that thing down a route and cut all the ties in half!


Actually, albiet very slowly, but NJT has started to switch over to concrete ties. So there are a few, very few, stretches of track were that couldn't happen. 

The bulk of the line however is fair game. :lol:


----------

